# Witeden mini 4x4x4



## EMI (Jul 20, 2012)

As announced here http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=285339#p285339, Witeden is going to mass produce a mini 4x4x4 (size:4.2 cm)

Might be good for children


----------



## Endgame (Jul 20, 2012)

Am I the only who finds 42mm to be way too small for a 4x4x4? It may fit in my pocket, but not in my hands without risking pain in my fingers.


----------



## RNewms27 (Jul 20, 2012)

Tony Fisher could do better


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 20, 2012)

4.2cm (or 42mm) does sound too small for a 4x4x4. But I guess the point is probably that it is pocket-sized rather than being the optimal size for speedcubing. And 4x4 OH isn't an event yet.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 20, 2012)

Ohh how fun! I was wondering why there were not more mini sized cubes other than the 3x3.


----------



## Thompson (Jul 20, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Ohh how fun! I was wondering why there were not more mini sized cubes other than the 3x3.



There are mini 2x2 cubes


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh ok.. I was more directing toward the bigger cubes, 4x4 and megaminx and such. 

I know mini those is .. hard to make haha.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 21, 2012)

Stefan said:


> I've been wanting a *keychain-sized* 4x4x4 ever since I dreamed of one several years ago! It would be sooooo cute.





EMI said:


> mini 4x4x4 (size:4.2 cm)



Yes!


----------



## Endgame (Jul 21, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> 4.2cm (or 42mm) does sound too small for a 4x4x4. But I guess the point is probably that it is pocket-sized rather than being the optimal size for speedcubing. And 4x4 OH isn't an event yet.



It's not an event *yet*. Reason enough to begin practising


----------



## RNewms27 (Jul 21, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> 4x4 OH isn't an event yet.



I wasn't even thinking about OH! This has a chance to make 4x4 OH more reasonable.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 21, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Oh ok.. I was more directing toward the bigger cubes, 4x4 and megaminx and such.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 21, 2012)

Umm, I think they really screwed up here. 42mm is quite small for a 3x3, let alone a 4x4. I wonder how the turning will be though..

EDIT: I see 4x4 OH in the near future.


----------



## lex (Jul 21, 2012)

mad interested in this 4x4


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jul 21, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Yes!


http://www.shapeways.com/model/194909/revelation-cube-20mm.html


----------



## Stefan (Jul 21, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> http://www.shapeways.com/model/194909/revelation-cube-20mm.html



Didn't know that one. But it doesn't look like it turns well, plus I believe in my dream it was about 3.5-4cm large.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 21, 2012)

D'aww. I want one.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 21, 2012)

Speaking about minis and different cube sizes... with the mini Zhanchis coming out, it should have been like this always. Everyone has different sized hands either bigger or smaller and a cube that fits your size is the best for you. Of course, it's easier for the manufacturer to make all just standard size though...


----------



## tx789 (Jul 21, 2012)

So small for a cube and it's a 4x4


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 21, 2012)

cityzach said:


>



*giggle* Well not THAT small, maybe 3/4 the size of 1/2 the size of the regular


----------



## Hunter (Jul 25, 2012)

I just read the first page and I thought man, a mini megaminx would be so funny! Then I click page 2 and see a mini megaminx!!  That thing is awesome!

As for the 4x4 though, I think it is just too small to be really practical. A 4x4 that was Zhanchi-size would be nice, but I think its too small for me.

Another issue will be stickers for so many sizes! Poor CubeSmith.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> *giggle* Well not THAT small, maybe 3/4 the size of 1/2 the size of the regular



imo megaminxes are already too small. Mini 4x4 looks pretty nice. Having a 4x4 smaller than a 3x3 seems cool.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 25, 2012)

If you make the megaminxes bigger.. any idea what the latest greatest would become.. size wise *giggles* HUGE


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Another issue will be stickers for so many sizes! Poor CubeSmith.



Man, I just realized how much of an issue this is. If cube makers keep coming out with smaller versions of cubes than people will want their custom shades and sticker companys will be forced to make smaller sized stickers for the smaller sized cubes.

Like you said, poor Cubesmith


----------



## rj (Jul 14, 2013)

http://www.puzzleaddictions.com/witeden-type-c-mini-4x4x4-46mm/

$8.45
good review


----------

